# Cat Toy for Humans



## paitingman (May 14, 2021)

Just a brief glimpse of some good lighting outside during training today.
I don't often film or post clips but I was having fun with this training toy. You cannot kick it too seriously or hard or else you will get it tangled, so it's limited to mostly playful exercise for me. 
I like to play this game where I try to keep my head and shoulders as still as I can while sort of kissing at the ball or controlled slapping with my foot.
I've been rehabbing from a back injury and I like doing exercises like this to just relax and play with some range of motion.

It's funny looking at myself sort of prance around as I very loosely mime how I step and prance around during Muay Thai 😅

Do any of you have games and exercises you like to use in your training?


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 14, 2021)

When I was doing a lot of HEMA stuff, I did something very similar to this with a rapier. Because point control is key to that weapon.


----------



## _Simon_ (May 15, 2021)

Haha oh that's awesome, love it 

Oh I have pleeeenty of games/play exercises I do... I think it's good to incorporate games/playful exercises in MA. Just takes alot of the excess seriousness and 'concern' out of your personal practice, and brings something new into it.

I play around my large shoe rack in our house, doing different kicks into the different level compartments haha.

Also try to kick on the light switches, and any pillars or edges around I will randomly bash my forearms against them, even street lights at times out in public... but subtly though! 🤣


----------



## paitingman (May 15, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> I play around my large shoe rack in our house, doing different kicks into the different level compartments haha.
> 
> Also try to kick on the light switches, and any pillars or edges around I will randomly bash my forearms against them, even street lights at times out in public... but subtly though! 🤣



I do the same with my bookshelf haha
My place is pretty tight on space so I mostly have to train outdoors

My wife has put an and to me hitting myself against things in public for a few year now lol


----------

